#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-08-30
<Ardonel> Good morning all.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-08-30
<Jumpeon> Hi guys, anyone online?
<chiluk`> I'm alive.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-09-03
 * tiwake pokes r3dd0g 
<r3dd0g> HEY
<r3dd0g> keep that thing to yourself
<tiwake> heh
<tiwake> going to go to the local ford dealer and see whats around
<r3dd0g> nice
<tiwake> cant get anything
<tiwake> but I really don't like what a lot of other companies are doing to their car designs
<tiwake> don't like what ford is doing either, but less so than seemingly everyone else
<r3dd0g> yeah, im a little oldschool
<tiwake> it does give me happy feelings having moved to texas and seeing all the fords and chevys around
<tiwake> :3
<r3dd0g> i dont particularly care for all the computer shit
<tiwake> I don't mind it... if it were open source
<r3dd0g> i have an 88 f150 im fixing up now
<tiwake> turns out ford has an open source CAN thing
<tiwake> http://openxcplatform.com/
<tiwake> it only reads from the CAN buss, but its in the right direction, and only ford seems to be supporting it at the moment
<r3dd0g> ooooh yeah, i remember reading about this
<tiwake> it also turns out CAN buss hacking looks kinda easy
<tiwake> so *shrug*
<tiwake> but yeah, it does mean you can build an instrument cluster that plugs in easily because of that OpenXC thing
<tiwake> or at least it should be pretty easy
<tiwake> better be
<r3dd0g> im going to have to dig real deep into this. probably after October, but
<tiwake> looks like there are some fun tools to do CAN hacking with these days https://www.canb.us/
<r3dd0g> they didnt cron their letsencrypt cert
<tiwake> after reading up on the CAN bus thing, I've kinda wanted to get a new car just to break into it
<tiwake> :3
<tiwake> then I found that OpenXC thing
<tiwake> http://hackaday.com/2013/10/21/can-hacking-introductions/
<tiwake> embedded systems are so fun
<r3dd0g> bookmarked. i gotta run to the office. damn on call scheduled = /
<tiwake> I need to get an oscilloscope
<tiwake> r3dd0g: hey, you get a chance to look at the CAN bus stuff?
<r3dd0g> no, been working priority tickets all damn day
<tiwake> doing what?
<r3dd0g> I'm a virtualization engineer, today is the completion of my on call rotation
<tiwake> what does virtuatlization engineer mean?
<tiwake> you fix virtual reality headsets?
<tiwake> :P
<r3dd0g> lol
<r3dd0g> vmware
<tiwake> oh ok... work for a hosting provider or something?
<r3dd0g> much bigger
<tiwake> google?
<r3dd0g> oh I think we're bigger
<tiwake> sounds like some weight loss is needed
<r3dd0g> i should like those numbers up
<tiwake> I think I want a ford fiesta ST
<tiwake> its a dinky little car thats turbocharged pushing just shy of 200hp
<r3dd0g> i rented on of those, i liked it
<tiwake> only the ST is supercharged
<r3dd0g> nice
<tiwake> donno
<r3dd0g> alright, im out. going to grab some pizza and head home
<tiwake> r3dd0g: you going to come back in the ...
<tiwake> channel...
<tiwake> slow
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-09-04
<Ardonel> tiwake!
<Ardonel> tiwake: what did you do with Woodypc? Where is the body at?
<tiwake> Ardonel: I have no idea! lol
<tiwake> Ardonel: cooking spaghetti right now... it seems itialian seasoning is a little more difficult to come across than it is in oregon
<tiwake> lets see how many cars support that openXC thing
<tiwake> oh hey, it would work for installing a NOS system, or something similar
<r3dd0g> damnit.. no more rain!
<tiwake> hey, r3dd0g
<r3dd0g> hey hey
<tiwake> r3dd0g: I'm kinda digging this ford fiesta ST
<tiwake> a turbocharged dinky car
<tiwake> just shy of 200hp
<r3dd0g> as you should, its a neat "dinky" car
<tiwake> I want to break into the can system too
<tiwake> :D
<tiwake> bump up the boost a little
<r3dd0g> more vodka!!!!
<tiwake> heh, sure
<tiwake> actually I don't have any vodka :-/
<r3dd0g> ihave had a long week. i believe this is the only way my nerves and stress level will return to normal
<tiwake> couple bottle of rum, couple bottles of whiskey, bottle of gin, everclear...
<tiwake> some alcohol at home sitting in front of the computer does help relax a lot, for sure :)
<r3dd0g> going to the whiskey next
<tiwake> haha
<tiwake> r3dd0g: how much you plan on drinking tonight?
<r3dd0g> just enough
<r3dd0g> I have some friends in from Oklahoma, so there really is no telling.
<tiwake> heh
<r3dd0g> i now have a small lake in my front yard with this storm
<tiwake> are they IRCing too?
<r3dd0g> no, they have no clue what this is
<tiwake> fail
<tiwake> its your job as a friend to fix that
<r3dd0g> hell, i personally forgot about this for 5 or 6 years
<r3dd0g> mission acepted
<tiwake> I mean its IRC
<tiwake> and freenode the best place to learn... anything
<tiwake> (my favorite channel is #linuxcnc )
<r3dd0g> judging my the name... CNC related?
<tiwake> its software that runs on top of linux as a real-time machine controller
<tiwake> its pretty badass
<tiwake> but so is most everyone in that channel
<r3dd0g> nice
<tiwake> having been a machinist for 10 years, and a big time linux fan...
<r3dd0g> i haven't been on freenode in many years. spent a lot of time on gamersnet
<r3dd0g> and dalnet, ahahaha, years ago
<tiwake> well, freenode is the largest IRC network now
<tiwake> the other big networks have been getting smaller, and freenode is the only one growing
<tiwake> well, maybe unless you count some new ones, like canternet
<r3dd0g> because they cater to the "nerds, geeks, and hacker"
<r3dd0g> hmm, havent heard of that oneyet
<tiwake> its my little pony themed XD
<tiwake> oh gosh, I do not want a car with sync on it
<tiwake> ugly microsoft software that has a horrible user interface
<tiwake> ...its like windows vista only in a car
<tiwake> oh well this isnt "as bad"...
<tiwake> "at this week's Consumer Electronics Show, Ford announced that all 2017 models with Sync 3 would be getting both CarPlay and Android Auto, and that Ford will offer a free update for 2016 model year vehicles with Sync 3 to add these systems later this year."
<r3dd0g> yea, i was pretty sure they ditched sync
<tiwake> they havent yet
<tiwake> and I'm not sure if its still sync, just with the ability to connect to other things better?
<tiwake> also, I don't use android, so that won't help
<tiwake> nor do I use iOS
<tiwake> well, I might be able to use it
<tiwake> sailfishOS has the mir compatibility layer, so it might be usable
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-08-30
<tiwake> oi
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-09-01
<thebwt> oi
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-09-02
<tiwake> thebwt: whats up?
